# Starting school



## Rosie.H. (Sep 13, 2009)

HI, my son, who is only just turned 4 started full time time school last week and what a dreadful week.  i usually have pretty good control of his blood sugars (just coming up to a year since diagnosis)but they were all over the place.  The highest and lowest readings we have had outside of illness.  i was in the school all week as the DSN gave his teacher an hour's training and i did not feel quite rightly as it turned out that they would cope.  i am going in this week armed with lots more homework for the teachers to read as none of it seems to have sunk in so far but i am concerned over the wild readings. can the stress of starting school and the change in routine cause this.  My son's appetite seems to doubled last week as well.  Did anyone else find this happened?  anybodies experiences of this would be great.  Rosie


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Hi Rosie , I'm sure some of the parents of Diabetic children will be along soon enough to help , advise and reassure you about this 
I just wanted to say Hi and Welcome to the forum  I hope you manage to get things back on track soon , I hope your little boy is enjoying school *


----------



## Gemma444 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hya Rosie

Don't think I can be much help but I just wanted to say that my son went back to school last Wednesday since he was diagnosed and there has been problems with my son and school aswell. First of all after ringing my partner on Thursday to inform him that my sons B/G was 1.2 but said they struggled to got the blood out of his finger, instead of waiting for my partner to arrive and do the B/G or re-do it themselves they gave hm 3 dextrose tablets and he shot up to 11.2 then on Frday my son said he went to the reception at morning play to get his mid-morning snack that I have supplied and he was told that he does not need the snack unless he fells unwell. My son has said he hasn't had his morning snacks at all. no wonder hes having hypos before dinner time. I will be ringing them to sort this out first thing Monday morning. Hope things go ok for you next week. Good Luck xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Rosie, sorry to hear of the problems you have been having - as if there isn't enough to cope with when a child is starting school! I think the change of routine will definitely have had an impact - things like stress and excitement, plus extra activities. What sort of insulin regime is he on? I can't advise directly, as I don't have children and was diagnosed aged 49! But there are parents here who have been in your position and they will give you some excellent advice and support, I am sure.

Gemma - I hope that you can get your boy's school sorted on Monday! The way he was treated the first week showed a complete lack of understanding about how this condition needs to be controlled.


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Rosie ..

Welcome to the forum ... 

I'm Heidi .. mam to Nathan, Type 1, diagnosed Feb 07, age now 14.

When Nathan first went back to school after diagnosis his BG levels were all over the place to ... they did eventually settle down.

The change of routine for your little one will have an effect on the levels .. also excitement, more activities etc ... I can assure you they will finally settle down.

Regarding school and teachers ... has your DSN along with yourself and school head implemented a school health care plan .. This is a document detailing your little ones condition .. how the management of his diabetes will be handled during school time .. course of action for various low BG readings .. and a teacher to be addressed have responsibitly when in school for your little one..?

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gemma444 said:


> Hya Rosie
> 
> Don't think I can be much help but I just wanted to say that my son went back to school last Wednesday since he was diagnosed and there has been problems with my son and school aswell. First of all after ringing my partner on Thursday to inform him that my sons B/G was 1.2 but said they struggled to got the blood out of his finger, instead of waiting for my partner to arrive and do the B/G or re-do it themselves they gave hm 3 dextrose tablets and he shot up to 11.2 then on Frday my son said he went to the reception at morning play to get his mid-morning snack that I have supplied and he was told that he does not need the snack unless he fells unwell. My son has said he hasn't had his morning snacks at all. no wonder hes having hypos before dinner time. I will be ringing them to sort this out first thing Monday morning. Hope things go ok for you next week. Good Luck xx



Hi Gemma ...

Sorry hun .... But which idiot at school has told your little one .. he cannot have his mid-morning snack unless he feels unwell .... sorry but I'm so mad that this clown has said this ... Can I come into school with you ... xx

School have no right to with hold food or snacks from your little one .. he needs them end of ... to with hold them is breaking the school disability document .. as food, snacks .. either during lessons or at break times .. is medicinal ... 

Has your DSN put into place a school health care plan ?? ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## wendyh (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Gemma

What a nightmare for you - I would be up at the school straight away!

The teachers need so much education - you must demand that one person at school take control of this and be as dramatic as you can because this is the only way they will take any notice by the sounds of it.

My daughter was diagnosed at 5 and every year we have the constant struggle to be acknowledged.  I bought my daughter a watch that bleeps every time it its "feeding" time and then they took notice as I reckon the bleeping got on their bleeping nerves!!!!!!

Damand time from the teacher and go in with a list of DO's and I would tell them that if they are unsure at anytime - to call you to at least be reassured or for you to talk them through the next steps.

Good luck - let us know how you get on.

Wendy x


----------



## Gemma444 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hya again Rosie

Forgot to ask if you and your DSN have been into the school and have done a careplan for them. We went in last tuesday, the day before he started school. Also Jacks B/G have been over the place while hes been at school, prob alot to do with what i said before. Also have you supplied them with all the bits and pieces B/G machine, testing strips, hypo treatment and contact numbers etc. We got jack a sandwich box and put it all in there with his name on the box and all the contact numbers for myself, my sons dad, my mum, our DSN and the hospital stuck on the inside of the box. 

Thanks Heidi ye we did the careplan and stuff and i have supplied everything for them i'm just hoping its teething problems so to speak. 

Hi Wendy I will be defo sorting them out tomorrow, its a good job I ask my son if hes having his snacks in the morning or i would of never have known.

Gem x


----------



## bev (Sep 13, 2009)

Rosie.H. said:


> HI, my son, who is only just turned 4 started full time time school last week and what a dreadful week.  i usually have pretty good control of his blood sugars (just coming up to a year since diagnosis)but they were all over the place.  The highest and lowest readings we have had outside of illness.  i was in the school all week as the DSN gave his teacher an hour's training and i did not feel quite rightly as it turned out that they would cope.  i am going in this week armed with lots more homework for the teachers to read as none of it seems to have sunk in so far but i am concerned over the wild readings. can the stress of starting school and the change in routine cause this.  My son's appetite seems to doubled last week as well.  Did anyone else find this happened?  anybodies experiences of this would be great.  Rosie



Have you got a good care plan? Have they read it? I would suggest a meeting with all who look after your son to talk in detail about diabetes.
His levels will be all over the place simply because he has started school i suspect. Adrenalin, excitement and concentration all alter levels. It is very common to have a different regime for school and a different one for weekends and holidays. Your son will be extremely hungry due to all the mental stimulation.
Print out a bullet style A4 sheet with what to do for a hypo and a hyper. Keep it simple. Let the staff watch you do BG's and injections every time you do it. It will be difficult for them if they have no experience of dealing with diabetes and perhaps they will welcome the help and advice.

Let us know how you get on tomorrow.Bev


----------



## Caroline (Sep 14, 2009)

Rosie.H. said:


> HI, my son, who is only just turned 4 started full time time school last week and what a dreadful week.  i usually have pretty good control of his blood sugars (just coming up to a year since diagnosis)but they were all over the place.  The highest and lowest readings we have had outside of illness.  i was in the school all week as the DSN gave his teacher an hour's training and i did not feel quite rightly as it turned out that they would cope.  i am going in this week armed with lots more homework for the teachers to read as none of it seems to have sunk in so far but i am concerned over the wild readings. can the stress of starting school and the change in routine cause this.  My son's appetite seems to doubled last week as well.  Did anyone else find this happened?  anybodies experiences of this would be great.  Rosie



Hi Rosie, I hope things will settle down for you and your son soon.

Starting school is quite a big step in  a childs life, so he will be a bit stressed. Has he been away from you before? Many children find it very strange to be away from mum and getting less adult attention.. More so since your little lad is diabetic.

Just a sugestion, does the school have a nurse or dedicated first aider? It might pay to work with them first and then on the rest of the staff in general. if there is a councilor on hand, I'm sure they will help. SOme school have councilors and some don't. 

It is a learning curve for everyone.


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2009)

hi there rosie and a warm welcome to the site, the mums in here are fab there all a fountain of knowledge you will be well looked after any worries you have just ask away x x


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Rosie and Gemma

Sorry you are both having problems at your respective schools.  Firstly this is not unusual, we see it all the time and it is a diabolical state of affairs.   

Secondly yes starting school whether first day ever or just back after the holidays and level will change dramatically.   My hospital (which is one of the top in the UK) said they get a huge volume of calls in September due to starting schools.

I have no idea what regimes your children are on but I have all the emergency rules and PE plans that I used for my daughter.   She had her first insulin jab at 5 weeks old so I understand what its like to have a child so young.    I have plans for MDI, pumps and I think from nursery twice daily mixes (which should be banned of course!)  If you would like copies of any or all of them please let me know.    I can email them to you.   Gemma I have your email address (I owe you a reply if I remember rightly - sorry had a really shite week with bad bad numbers so haven't replied to lots of stuff but I will) and Rosie if you want them pm me with your email address and I'll send them.

I have just had an email from JDRF and they have a schools pack which I imagine will be quite good and useful - I would go to them rather than DUK if you want any info by the way. 

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?section=215&sectionTitle=In+Schools


----------



## Rosie.H. (Sep 17, 2009)

*nightmare week*

Hi thanks for all the replys. it's good to know it's not just us.  i think Ethan's teacher is very much looking forward to the weekend.  the care plan is in place and they seem quite happy in theory with everything.  his readings are just so eratic i dare not leave the school.  He is on a mixed insulin so breakfast and teatime injections, but his readings are just shooting up mid morning and in the night and i mean 17 to 25 so i am correcting everyday but some of these are dropping really quickly, although that bit is calming down a bit now.  i am really just pulling my hair out trying to control it in safe levels.  we thought it might be a funny batch of insulin so i have had to get ethan admitted for the afternoon so i could get some new insulin as the gp couldn't provide any before the weekend. so hopefully tomorrow will be better.  of course now he has a stinking cold as well from school, so that was the first thing the hospital said was it's the cold but it is funny how it is only stopping the mixed insulin working and not the lisprol we use for correction. 
ok off to collapse on the sofa now, Rosie


----------

